# This is so pitiful and plain wrong!!!!



## Jaclyn (Aug 17, 2011)

I was looking at wedding idea's on Pinterest.com, which I love and I found this! :-( 
The link is here, but the caption was...
"Personally, I like the fish centerpiece idea. Weird and creepy? Or cool?"
I say WRONG! I think it would be beautiful to have a Betta or 2 at my wedding since I love them so much but not this way! They'd be on a pedestal on the cake table or something in much bigger container.....NOT in something like this! with candles!!!! So sad! 

http://pinterest.com/pin/407114/


----------



## Jaclyn (Aug 17, 2011)

http://www.google.com/search?q=Bett...gc.r_pw.&fp=ab8578105b928922&biw=1280&bih=920

apparently it's more popular than I thought


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm not sure I'm a fan of the floating candles but having a betta in large vase with marbles and flowers for a few hours I don't think is an issue. The biggest issues would be heat. If the wedding is in a warm enough location, what's wrong with it if the betta are properly acclimated and have clean, warm water? After the wedding, you can choose to keep them all or give them to guests. I would place a card on each table with the betta's basic needs (heater, water changes, etc.) so they can be informed new betta owners. Could be a great way to spread the betta bug per se.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

My cousin did this at her wedding, but with Goldfish, which is even worse since they need 20 gallons of water and heavy filtration to be healthy.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Because what guests would know how to properly care for the poor thing afterwards? They would leave them in those vases for the rest of their lives.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

I think it would be neat to have some vases of them, especially for just a few hours, but of course as long as the room was warm enough. No candles though ,that's a little dangerous there. But obviously it wouldn't be a long term thing.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I'd be worried not only about heat but any oils that could be in the candle wax.


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

I know bettas are pretty but why would someone want to celebrate their wedding with a fish who can't live with their partner. That's just asking for bad luck. :lol:


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

ilovebunnies said:


> I know bettas are pretty but why would someone want to celebrate their wedding with a fish who can't live with their partner. That's just asking for bad luck. :lol:



Good point!


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I would be worried about the candle wax too, but the size of the vase wouldn't be an issue if it was only for a few hours.


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

ilovebunnies said:


> I know bettas are pretty but why would someone want to celebrate their wedding with a fish who can't live with their partner. That's just asking for bad luck. :lol:


i just loled LOL


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

freeflow246 said:


> I would be worried about the candle wax too, but the size of the vase wouldn't be an issue if it was only for a few hours.


But you just know that whoever ends up with the fish won't know how to properly care for it.


----------



## BubbleBetta12 (Sep 14, 2011)

That is just plain WRONG!


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Leeniex said:


> But you just know that whoever ends up with the fish won't know how to properly care for it.


Well if you just let whoever wants one take it home, that will probably happen. If I ever did it, I would only let people I know will properly take care of the fish take it home, and I would make sure that I had room for any fish left. 
Not worth the trouble, imo. But it could be done, I think.


----------

